# Scolopendra´s with Eggs



## Xenomorph (May 13, 2011)

Hello,

Here some pic´s about my centipedes who have eggs:

Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans from China:



















Scolopendra cingulata "Black" from Israel:




















Scolopendra sub. subspinipes from Singapore:













I hope you like them...

best regrads 
Sandro


----------



## Galapoheros (May 13, 2011)

Lol, great pics!


----------



## zonbonzovi (May 13, 2011)

Triple threat...congrats!


----------



## beetleman (May 13, 2011)

very nice!.......awesome pedes:worship:


----------



## Xanthopus (May 13, 2011)

Very nice pics and pedes. Is that a tick on the pede in the 6th pic?


----------



## Xenomorph (May 14, 2011)

Salticidae said:


> Very nice pics and pedes. Is that a tick on the pede in the 6th pic?


Yes, unfortunately, the S.cingulata a few mites .... but not likely to interfere further in the breed.


----------



## stingray (May 15, 2011)

Congrats on all! Great pics and good luck with them...


----------



## JanPhilip (May 15, 2011)

Congratulations on the eggs, if your cingulata "black" go full term, I might buy a few plings :clap:


----------



## micheldied (May 16, 2011)

Very nice Sandro.
Did you get my e-mails?


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 22, 2011)

Hello,

Here one sees the development of the eggs to the pling, but she eats the plings for whatever reason...





































This S.sub.subspinipes from philippines laid the eggs on the 16/06












And this S.sub. subspinipes lady from indonesia laid the eggs today but I could not take good pictures while she has set.







What concerns me most about this issue are the reasons why they eat fertilized eggs from time to time or even nearly finished centipedes.

best regards
Sandro


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 22, 2011)

I can't figure out the pling eating thing.  I've seen egg eating over here but not pling eating yet.  I've been REALLY rough with them on plings too and no eating.  But others report they just eat up the plings.  My heros heros ate all her eggs, but I don't think they were fertile.  I have 2 castaneiceps on developing eggs and one on fresh eggs.  The one on fresh eggs mated about 3 weeks before so if she eats those, it will make me more confused:?.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 23, 2011)

Here again, the scrim of dem.sub. sub females from Indonesia. this time without the milky glass 

@galapaheros like I have with me and had already but that is now the first time that I experience the food they pling

Here you can see well that she has built a secure extra input for its cave:



















best regards
Sandro


----------



## Tapahtyn (Jun 23, 2011)

really great pictures! Good luck


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 25, 2011)

Xenomorph said:


> Here again, the scrim of dem.sub. sub females from Indonesia. this time without the milky glass
> 
> @galapaheros like I have with me and had already but that is now the first time that I experience the food they pling
> 
> ...


Well, another batch of eggs eaten over here:?, but two others on plings, lol one only has about 5 plings, I think she only had that many eggs, no eating that I could tell.  Eggs still there?


----------

